# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > "Before you start HRT- what your doctor probably hasn't told you or doesn't know!" >  Blood work

## Blitz88

Can this be an indication for TRT. I am having symptoms but my Dr. says those values are ok. Any suggestions would be great.

Total: 577
Free: 40.9

----------


## Strongblood

Hello Blitz88! Normal testosterone levels in healthy men are between 280-1100 nanograms per deciliter. Your total test level is 577, which is within normal range. I don't know how old you are but if you are under say 40. It's going to be hard to get a doctor to put you on TRT. (Really at any age) with a 577 total test score. If your just not feeling yourself it could be that something else is a little off. I would schedule another appointment with your doctor, explain to him how you feel, and he can probably help you in some other way. These days you have to be proactive when it comes to your health. Most health care providers don't have time to explore ways to treat symptoms when tests do not show anything abnormal. You have to do your own research and just tell them what you think would help you. I'm not preaching, I hope this helps. Be well!

----------


## 22-250

I agree with Strongblood's statement that at 577 its going to be tough to get a doctor to put you on TRT.

----------


## 22-250

Any suggestions on how OP can reduce test level to get put on TRT? I've read a routine somewhere that involves 2 weeks of not working out, sleep deprivation and a bunch of beer... an although it may work, I'm not sure many of are willing to go there.

----------


## MrFreshmaker

> Any suggestions on how OP can reduce test level to get put on TRT? I've read a routine somewhere that involves 2 weeks of not working out, sleep deprivation and a bunch of beer... an although it may work, I'm not sure many of are willing to go there.


Why on earth someone would go from 600 test levels to TRT?!! My test levels are around 450-600 and i feel awesome,sex drive is through the roof everyday.There must be smth else that is causing him problems,not testosterone for sure!

----------


## BarryKic

Gotcha. Ill probably be adding something in, need to start focusing on my health more now that Im approaching 30. 

Those se are low for me, my last blood work both were in the 100s.

----------


## Grantrhive

Hey guys I just got back my blood test and my estradiol is super high although im taking arim 1mg eod. So my question is do AI interfere with blood tests or is it possible my Arim is fake? Thanks guys.

----------

